# [Essentials] TurboGrafx-16 aka PC Engine



## gumgod (Oct 15, 2010)

I happened to notice with all of the essentials lists I could not find one for the TurboGrafx... so I thought I might as well start one.



Spoiler: Rules



I'm stealing the format and rules from the other essentials stickies.

Rules by Dice
*If there is a game already on the list that you think should not be there let me know and it'll have a point removed* (so if there are more negative than positive votes then the game will be removed entirely off the list).


*You may also recommend some more games in a future post* but: (1) you must not repeat any game you have already mentioned and (2) you must make a new post, do NOT edit your previous post as it may not be seen.


 
In addition to the normal rules, please indicate whether or not the game you are listing is a CD game.

All games will be sorted first by number of votes (listed in parenthesis) then alphabetical. I started the list with a few of my favorites and have been adding votes from there (the ones I voted on are listed in a spoiler at the bottom). I've also added in links to game play videos. If anything looks inaccurate or if you find a broken link, please just post and let me know and I'll keep this up to date as much as I can.



Essential Games [10+ votes]


Recommended Games [5+ votes]
Akumaj? Dracula X Chi no Rondo (Castlevania Rondo of Blood) (Super CD) (English translation patch) (9)
Bonk's Revenge (6)


Noteworthy Games [3+ votes]
Bomberman 93 (4)
Bonk 3: Bonk's Big Adventure (4)
Bonk's Adventure (4)
Neutopia (4)

Blazing Lazers (Gunhed) (3)
Gekiesha Boy/Gekibo (Photograph Boy) (3)
Soldier Blade (3)
Splatterhouse (3)


Other Games [less than 3 votes]
Ai Cho Aniki (CD) (2)
Alien Crush (2)
Devil's Crush (2)
Dragon's Curse (2)
Legendary Axe (2)
Neutopia II (2)
Ninja Spirit (2)
Parasol Stars (2)
R-Type (2)

Air Zonk (1)
Bravoman (1)
Dragon Spirit (1)
Dynastic Hero (CD) (aka Monster World III) 
Fighting Street (CD) (1)
Gates of Tunder (CD) (1)
Ghouls 'N Ghosts (Daimakaimura) (Super Grafx) (1)
Keith Courage in Alpha Zones (1)
Legendary Axe II (1)
Lords of Thunder (CD) (1)
New Adventure Island (1)
Pac-Land (1)
Parodius (1)
Raiden (1)
Ryukyu (1)
Somer Assault (1)
Star Parodier (CD) (1)
Strider (CD)
Valis II (CD) (1)
Valis III (CD) (1)
Xak III (CD) (1) 
Ys I, II & III (CD) (1) (English Translations)





More links and info about the system and games:


Spoiler: More links and info about the system and games




After seeing BlueStar's post about buying a RGB modded system I had to look it up... Here's how to mod your system to have an RGB output.

The "PC Engine software bible" - Contains screenshots, videos and reviews of most if not all games for the system.

Wikipedia's page on the system.

List of TurboGrafx games that are available on Wii Virtual Console


 
Games I voted for:


Spoiler: Games I voted for




Air Zonk
Akumaj? Dracula X Chi no Rondo (Castlevania)
Blazing Lazers
Bomberman 93
Bonk 3: Bonk's Big Adventure
Bonk's Adventure
Bonk's Revenge
Neutopia
Neutopia II
Ninja Spirit
Parasol Stars


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last updated on 03-24-2013 (Will come back and add game play links to newly added games later)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

More Essentials lists.


----------



## Recorderdude (Oct 20, 2010)

I'll add Gekiesha Boy/Gekibo (Photograph Boy). Normal TG16, NOT CD

Gameplay:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59mK9O5LNOw


----------



## gumgod (Oct 31, 2010)

I know this isn't getting much notice, but updated and added a few more of my own picks to the list.


----------



## Recorderdude (Nov 1, 2010)

Adding Ai Cho Aniki (TG16 CD)

Gameplay: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5HwtewqLXI

Also adding New Adventure Island (HuCard)

Gameplay:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eomB7k_oB2U...feature=related

Finally, +1 to Gekisha Boy and CV Rondo Of Blood.


----------



## gumgod (Nov 3, 2010)

Updated and added links to game footage.

Also, thanks to whoever made this a sticky.


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 3, 2010)

You need to add the legendary axe series to your list. The second game was a hell of a lot better than the first one. Also aliens crush and devils crush need to be on there too. I'll throw down some votes for both neutopias and the 3 main bonks games.


----------



## gumgod (Nov 3, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> You need to add the legendary axe series to your list. The second game was a hell of a lot better than the first one. Also aliens crush and devils crush need to be on there too. I'll throw down some votes for both neutopias and the 3 main bonks games.



Updated and added links to gameplay.


----------



## Misanthroat (Nov 20, 2010)

Been slowly getting back into Turbo-16 games in the past year.

I chose the following ten:

1. Raiden
2. R-Type
3. Dragon's Curse
4. Bomberman '93
5. Neutopia
6. Legendary Axe
7. Bonk's Revenge
8. Splatterhouse
9. Ninja Spirit
10. Dragon Spirit


----------



## gumgod (Nov 20, 2010)

Misanthroat said:
			
		

> Been slowly getting back into Turbo-16 games in the past year.
> 
> I chose the following ten:
> 
> ...




Updated


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 21, 2010)

My favourites in no particular order

HU-cards:
Parasol Stars
Gekiesha Boy
Parodius
Splatterhouse
Bonk's Revenge
Ryukyu (Interesting puzzle game where you have to make poker hands up, down and diagonally to unlock graphics of laydees)

CD Rom:
Star Parodier

Super CD Rom:
Castlevania: Rondo of Blood

Picked up a Japanese PC-Engine with an RGB mod and a load of hu-cards, was a worthwhile purchase!  Here's a great site for PC-Engine/TG-16 info:
http://www.pcengine.co.uk/


----------



## gumgod (Nov 22, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> My favourites in no particular order
> 
> HU-cards:
> Parasol Stars
> ...




I have seen that site before, and it does have some good info.  Added your picks and clarified that Castlevania is Super CD.  Even though I never owned one, a friend of mine had a TG-16 and the Duo when I was growing up, and always thought Bonk and Parasol stars were amazing.  (I only owned an NES at the time).  If so many of the games weren't available on wii I probably would have bought a TG-16 off ebay by now lol.

edit: I was re-reading this and realized I meant to say my friend had the GT not the duo... He had the console and the portable version.


----------



## 431unknown (Nov 22, 2010)

gumgod said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn how could I have missed Splatterhouse? Throw a vote on that one from me also. 

I owned a TG 16 when I was in high school until it got zapped in a bad thunder storm. After that happened I upgraded to the Duo and owned that until about 4-5 years ago. I sold it on bay for around 400$ in a mint condition box with about 30 games on Hu-cards and 10-15 on CD. Man I miss that thing, but  at least I got a good emulator for when I get a craving.


----------



## gumgod (Nov 22, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Damn how could I have missed Splatterhouse? Throw a vote on that one from me also.
> 
> I owned a TG 16 when I was in high school until it got zapped in a bad thunder storm. After that happened I upgraded to the Duo and owned that until about 4-5 years ago. I sold it on bay for around 400$ in a mint condition box with about 30 games on Hu-cards and 10-15 on CD. Man I miss that thing, but  at least I got a good emulator for when I get a craving.



Added.  Yea they still fetch a good sum on e-bay.  I look at them on there every now and then.  They are still kind of rare lol.


----------



## Alato (Nov 22, 2010)

CV Rondo Of Blood
Neutopia
Star Soldier.


----------



## gumgod (Nov 22, 2010)

Alato said:
			
		

> CV Rondo Of Blood
> Neutopia
> Star Soldier.



Added.


----------



## Cortador (Nov 22, 2010)

Castlevania Rondo Of Blood
Bonk


----------



## gumgod (Nov 22, 2010)

Cortador said:
			
		

> Castlevania Rondo Of Blood
> Bonk


updated.
edit: I'm taking that as a vote for each Bonk game (Bonk's Adventure, Revenge and III).  If this is not what you mean, if you mean one specific Bonk game, then post and I'll change it.


----------



## Alato (Dec 26, 2010)

Whoops. lol

When I said Star Soldier, I actually meant Soldier Blade.


----------



## gumgod (Jan 3, 2011)

Alato said:
			
		

> Whoops. lol
> 
> When I said Star Soldier, I actually meant Soldier Blade.



Updated.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 3, 2011)

Where the hell is Bravoman ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## gumgod (Jan 3, 2011)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Where the hell is Bravoman ? ? ? ? ?



added. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit: 
Cleaned up the first post a little.  Removed some extra line breaks and added the games that I voted for in a spoiler.  Also added titles to the spoilers to make it just a little shorter.


----------



## F. Lobot (Apr 2, 2011)

Bomberman '93 is the definitive Bomberman experience and as such, the best game on Turbografix-16


----------



## Windaga (Apr 2, 2011)

Somer Assault! I haven't played a game this unique in a long time. Definitely worth looking into.


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 2, 2011)

Castlevania Rondo of Blood.


----------



## gumgod (Apr 7, 2011)

List updated.


----------



## Recorderdude (Apr 7, 2011)

TG16 had the definitive port of pac-land, for sure. Also had a great port of DaiMakaiMura (Ghouls N' Ghosts) for the supergrafx.

I still consider Gekisha Boy and Ai Cho Aniki to be the weirdest games on the system.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 7, 2011)

Rondo Of Blood
Fighting Street (not because the game itself.... its sucks. but hey... its the 1st Street Fighter)


----------



## gumgod (Apr 7, 2011)

Updated.


----------



## thiefb0ss (Mar 14, 2012)

+1 Ai Cho Aniki/Choaniki


----------



## gumgod (Apr 20, 2012)

thiefb0ss said:


> +1 Ai Cho Aniki/Choaniki



Updated.  Sorry for slacking and taking so long.

Edit: Also checking & updating game play links as at least one (Castlevania) was broken.


----------



## gumgod (Nov 4, 2012)

Apparently this system turned 25 less than a week ago, and I found this nice little article about it. Seems like an approprate place to share. http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2012/11/feature_the_making_of_the_pc_engine

edit: also on the same site is this follow up article and interview:
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2012/11/interview_the_trouble_with_the_turbografx_16

Also updated the first post.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Nov 4, 2012)

Rondo of Blood.


----------



## Theconejo (Dec 10, 2012)

Spending more and more time looking at these forums. I come across this thread while looking for good games to check out on my new dstwo. No one listed Keith Courage? I played the shit out of back in the early 90's. I even tracked down a working tgfx in high school(2000's) to get my fix again. Found a working console with controller and arcade stick dirt cheap. Sad now it's just sitting in a box in my parents house.

tl;dr Keith Courage
Wiki: http://bit.ly/QRYs8V

From what I remember it had to worlds half as a man then half in a robot. It was kind of brutal, maybe I just wasn't good then. This and splaterhouse were staples at my cousins when I went over there.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 10, 2012)

You mean it plays other games besides Blazing Lazers? lol


----------



## steveroo (Dec 10, 2012)

soldier blade


----------



## gumgod (Dec 12, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> You mean it plays other games besides Blazing Lazers? lol


Yes it does!  But I'm taking this as another vote for Blazing Lazers because that game is awesome.  

Updated to post 35


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 12, 2012)

gumgod said:


> Yes it does! But I'm taking this as another vote for Blazing Lazers because that game is awesome.


 
I played that game so much at one point one of my friends asked me if that was the only game I had for the system... lol


----------



## gumgod (Dec 13, 2012)

Blazing Lazers is one of my favorite retro games.  I need to try again to beat it.  In the past I've only gotten to area nine.   I understand there's some debug screen or something where you can get extra lives, but that's lame.


----------



## Orc (Dec 13, 2012)

Gates of Thunder (CD)
Lords of Thunder (CD)
R-Type
Soldier Blade
Bomberman '93
Alien Crush
Devil's Crush
Blazing Lasers


----------



## XDel (Mar 24, 2013)

Alight, my contribution:


*Ys I - III* (CD)
*Castlevania* (CD)
*Valis II and III* (CD)
*Legendary Axe I and II*
*Strider* (CD)
*Ninja Gaiden*
*Bonk I - III*
*Dragon's Curse *(aka Monster World II)
*Dynastic Hero *(CD) (aka Monster World III) 
*Xak III* (CD)


----------



## gumgod (Mar 24, 2013)

XDel said:


> Alight, my contribution:
> 
> 
> *Ys I - III* (CD)
> ...


 
Updated.  I'll try to come back in a bit and link game play videos for some of these that weren't on the list previously too.


----------



## Joosh13 (Mar 8, 2021)

Dude. Blazing Lasers is such a great game... Simple shmup - though the first time I played it it was on like L4 or 5 Turbo and I think that added to my engagement haha. It's still a good one, Gunhed/Blazing Lasers for sure.


----------

